# Adze for bowls



## BigMoneyGrip (Feb 13, 2012)

Where can I find a adze for bowls? I'm wanting to find a nice one for my dad. He was recently hit with some health issues and I was wanting to get one for him. He's always done a little carving and mentioned that he wanted to make some bowls.
Thanks for your help.
Scott.


----------



## thomasjf (Feb 13, 2012)

*put adze or curved adze in your search bar*

several sources should come up. There are several woodworking supply outlets that have them. Both the conventional adze and the small ones specifially for bowl making. 
And of course, they occasionally do come up on Ebay.


----------



## Ax-man (Feb 13, 2012)

Goggle adze as a keyword for a search, that should get you to the Traditional Woodworkers site. They have them. Be prepared for sticker shock they are pricey but from the pictures they are selling good stuff. I tried to link it for you but I couldn't for some reason.

You can try E -bay also . 

I have been looking for one to play around with but for a different reason. I am trying to plane a log flat after doing the hewing with axes. My son thinks I am nuts trying to make a flat side on a round log. Maybe I have lost it but it is kind of fun but wouldn't want to do it all day, that 's for sure.


----------

